# Under the Sea is Where I'd Like to Be (Pic Heavy!)



## ty_inspires (May 10, 2008)

*Here are the products needed:*








*Face*
Maybelline Matte Mouse Foundation (_Cocoa_)
Mary-Kate and Ashley Bronzing Powder (_Golden Bronze_)

*Eyes*
Kohl Eye Liner (_black_)
MAC Pigment (_Teal_)
Rimmel Color Quad (_Smokey Noir_)
NYX Pearl Eyeshadow (_Blue Pearl_)
Maybelline Great Lash Mascara
Ruby Kisses Liquid Eyeliner

*Lips*
Victoria's Secret Lip Gloss (_Grapsicle_)


----------



## nunu (May 10, 2008)

gorgeous!! thank you


----------



## NubianHoneii (May 10, 2008)

Hey, didn't you used to be active on CS? LOL I remember too many internet faces!

Beautiful look!


----------



## Angel Of Moon (May 10, 2008)

stunnin' !!!!!!
u have amazing eyes & brows.. me like


----------



## 41hill (May 10, 2008)

Beautiful! I wish I had your lips!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 10, 2008)

MARY-KATE AND ASHLEY????????????
cool tut


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 11, 2008)

I like this look.


----------



## glassy girl (May 11, 2008)

Ur look is amazing!


----------



## Karen_B (May 11, 2008)

Lovely! You are so pretty!


----------



## pinkkitty08 (May 11, 2008)

Nice look! I'll have to try this.


----------



## PMBG83 (May 11, 2008)

Gorgeous! Love the hair and the tattoo.


----------



## delidee32 (May 12, 2008)

This looks gorgeous on you, great tutorial


----------



## JessieLovesMac (May 14, 2008)

Very pretty look! And wicked tat!! That would have killed!


----------



## ty_inspires (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NubianHoneii* 

 
_Hey, didn't you used to be active on CS? LOL I remember too many internet faces!

Beautiful look!_

 

Haha, yes I used to be *very *active on CS.


----------



## jdepp_84 (May 16, 2008)

I really like this look and your hair is real nice


----------



## Patricia (May 18, 2008)

i love the look AND YOUR TATTOO!


----------



## Hilly (May 18, 2008)

Thanks for the tut!


----------



## lvgz (May 18, 2008)

i love the lips, and your tat is hot. i really like it. seek knowledge.. oh, if only everyone thought like that lol


----------



## msdavidcameron (May 18, 2008)

Gorgeous


----------



## cuiran (Jun 4, 2008)

beautifu


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 5, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## shandhra (Jun 9, 2008)

so pretty!!!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't wait to see more! Beautiful!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_MARY-KATE AND ASHLEY????????????
cool tut_

 
Girl, don't hate! LOL Once upon a time, they has a lip gloss that was an EXACT dupe of Chanel's Twinkle Glossimer. I was so mad at myself for wasting that money on Chanel.


Great tut!


----------



## ktinagapay (Jan 31, 2009)

wow you are a beautiful woman...and your tats beautiful!


----------

